# before it even starts......



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Every year there seems to be a barrage of easily answered questions about cobia season. Lets get a few of these FAQS about cobia fishing out of the way before it even begins...please feel free to chime in.


1.Q.do I need a manual pick-up to catch cobia. A. no..just no

2.Q. braid or mono?. A. whatever it takes for you to accurately place eel or jig in front of the fish, although braid is favored on the pier, the boat is personal preference. 

3.Q.what color jig?. A. if you think a migratory cobia cares what color the jig is, if it has tentacles or glitter in the epoxy; you are wrong. the #1 reason a fish doesn't eat is poor presentation. 

4.Q.setting the hook? A. people who like to make a scene and jump up and down and set the hook 10 times are only doing themselves a dis-service....the soft tissue tears easily and creates a hole for the jig to fall out...usually at the gaff

5.Q.what gear do I need? A. very dependent on whether you have the ability to chase a fish(boat) or are stationary(pier/ladder). I wouldn't categorize cobia as "fast" fish by any means, but they more than make up for it in power, the wide tail gives them excellent "digging" ability. a stout 8-9' rod with a matching 5000 or 6000 class reel holding 250-300yds of line is recommended.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

sling2ling said:


> 4.Q.setting the hook? A. people who like to make a scene and jump up and down and set the hook 10 times are only doing themselves a dis-service....the soft tissue tears easily and creates a hole for the jig to fall out...usually at the gaff


First time i saw this some young guys were doing it and i thought "either you got him or you don't, theres no need for all that crap." makin a complete scene so everyone will look at them. 

also never understood why there isnt a sticky for cobia fishing since we have alot of threads asking many different questions every year. good post:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Q: If I see a cobia, and the Captain doesn't see it, did I really see a cobia?

A: No.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

What is a cobia?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Dont forget that full pull catches the first


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

HappyHourHero said:


> Dont forget that full pull catches the first


They're out looking right now.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

First shot!!!!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

First Cobia of the year.


http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4843762595.html


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got mine!


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't really read any of the above posts but had a few questions about the upcoming cobia season maybe you all can help with.

1. Should I use braid or mono?

2. What color jigs work best?

3. I've read that setting the hook is great for cobes. Should I do this?

4. What is your recommended gear for catching these beasts?










I couldn't resist  

Kidding aside good thread!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

wmflyfisher said:


> I didn't really read any of the above posts but had a few questions about the upcoming cobia season maybe you all can help with.
> 
> 1. Should I use braid or mono?
> 
> ...


You funny G.I. I think I kill you rast.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

When catching Cobia I have a problem, when it flipped over its head got stuck to the boat????

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

My question is... 

Is Cobia part of the Catfish family? 

They kinda look the same and taste the same but I like river catfish better.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

where do you catch cobia's ?


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's one you forgot:

When will the first cobia be caught?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What size tower, will my bass boat handle?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Which is better, cobia or ling? Big Daddy, you will need a 12' step ladder to place atop of your bass boat tower!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Getsome said:


> Which is better, cobia or ling? Big Daddy, you will need a 12' step ladder to place atop of your bass boat tower!


I personally prefer scaffolding for my tower. You can build it up as high as you want but a flat bottom John boat is the way to go if you use it.

Anyone know what jig is best to peg a boat with?


----------



## WaltonHunter (Nov 11, 2014)

Pretty sure lemon fish are better tasting than Ling or cobia


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I got a question...I like to chum and chunk...Will that work for them elusive cobiaers or will all the yahoos fish my slick?


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Everyone knows that the best way to catch a mid-30 lbs cobia is to wear a green button up shirt and cargo shorts. Anything else, and you're doing it wrong.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Hunngh ! I'm still trying to Figure it out.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Are they fresh or salwater?? yuk yuk


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

If u see a 100 cobia in a day & non of them hooked up. Did u really see them?  Quote from "Confucius" ...


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Hunngh ! I'm still trying to Figure it out.


Check out the date stamp. That really hurt because I almost always wear the same thing fishing. No reason to stain and smell my good clothes.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Cobias are members of the Catfish Family and are only found in Fresh Water...lets get it together, and I'm not to sure what you guys are talking about , or what fish you see swimming around in the shallows during Spring time....maybe small sharks?
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm dying laughing right now LMAO:thumbup:


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

*You all forgot*

The best place to hook a cobra is right next to pier. Like sheepshead! Don't mind those pier rats yelling at you and all the jigs hitting your vessel, it's kinda like a Mardi gras parade. You just have to avoid being hit and cut the lines to keep the jigs.

Hell I would even try showing your boobs to land a cobia from a johnboat with a 20' ladder and a five gallon bucket on top


Really just kidding! I hope you guys have a blast this year looking for them. 

To the OP, great thread.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

To markw4321 --- a Cobia is a very nice boat ! (cobiaboats.com)

To everyone else --- what is a "lemonfish" ????


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Try this: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobia

Or it could be what you buy at a used fish dealer! I don't know.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> My question is...
> 
> Is Cobia part of the Catfish family?
> 
> They kinda look the same and taste the same but I like river catfish better.


They are more related to Ramora's , Sneaker heads , Or Democrat fish as we call em. Without the sucker. They look the same when in fry of small stage.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> I got a question...I like to chum and chunk...Will that work for them elusive cobiaers or will all the yahoos fish my slick?


 Yes and Yes..!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Looking forward to wrangling one in the yak this year.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> Looking forward to wrangling one in the yak this year.


I'm not too sure I would want a fresh-gaffed cobia in my lap in a yak. Better wear a cup just in case.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> I'm not too sure I would want a fresh-gaffed cobia in my lap in a yak. Better wear a cup just in case.


 
From what I have seen from other yakkers, it's exhilarating to say the least.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Never let anyone tell you that you can't chum them in, that's how they do it in the Keys,


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Unfortunately my boat doesn't have a tower. Last year was a nightmare standing on the bow and holding on for dear life in 2-3 ft seas. If I go this year, I will be anchored up and chumming them up. I know it works and did very well in the past.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Just caught 80 pounds of cobia*

At publix......special ordered......


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

What size leader and material do you guys prefer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Blake R. said:


> What size leader and material do you guys prefer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I play it safe with 49 strand shark cable. that way when I have 7 other jigs and lines wrapped around it I always win....pshh Navarre problems


----------

